
Silicon Valley’s corporate culture is ageist - pbowyer
https://www.ft.com/content/244d22b4-9c47-11e6-a6e4-8b8e77dd083a
======
jrnichols
"Subscribe to read: Silicon Valley’s corporate culture is ageist"

No.

